# Problemi di Pronuncia



## fox71

lsp said:
			
		

> My sympathies . I wonder how a poor American like me can differentiate the famous double letter in Italian! Or perchè v. perché! And there are more! Context and practice, my friend, and the kind help of fellow language learners!


 
Sulle doppie ti posso dar ragione (soprattutto perchè la gente di alcune regioni del sud parla come se fossero tutte doppie, mentre al contrario in veneto (Nord Italia) parlano come se non esistessero, però che problema esiste con "perchè" vs. "perché"???? Io credo che in un testo formale si debba scrivere sempre "perché" però in tutti gli altri casi (come qui) si scriva "perchè"... Comunque nessuno ci fa caso, quindi stai tranquillo!

Visto che ho scritto a proposito di un difetto di pronuncia degli italiani del sud e del nord ti dico (prima che me lo dica qualcuno di loro) che noi toscani invece abbiamo il piccolo problema di pronunciare la "C" come se fosse "SC"...


----------



## lsp

fox71 said:
			
		

> Sulle doppie ti posso dar ragione (soprattutto perchè la gente di alcune regioni del sud parla come se fossero tutte doppie, mentre al contrario in veneto (Nord Italia) parlano come se non esistessero, però che problema esiste con "perchè" vs. "perché"???? Io credo che in un testo formale si debba scrivere sempre "perché" però in tutti gli altri casi (come qui) si scriva "perchè"... Comunque nessuno ci fa caso, quindi stai tranquillo!
> 
> Visto che ho scritto a proposito di un difetto di pronuncia degli italiani del sud e del nord ti dico (prima che me lo dica qualcuno di loro) che noi toscani invece abbiamo il piccolo problema di pronunciare la "C" come se fosse "SC"...


Solo quel problemino?  Non dici niente della casa-pronunciata-hasa (lo trovo molto carino)? Ho imparato a Roma però ho anche io lo 'sc' per 'c.'


----------



## TimLA

fox71 said:
			
		

> Sulle doppie ti posso dar ragione (soprattutto perchè la gente di alcune regioni del sud parla come se fossero tutte doppie, mentre al contrario in veneto (Nord Italia) parlano come se non esistessero, però che problema esiste con "perchè" vs. "perché"???? Io credo che in un testo formale si debba scrivere sempre "perché" però in tutti gli altri casi (come qui) si scriva "perchè"... Comunque nessuno ci fa caso, quindi stai tranquillo!
> 
> Visto che ho scritto a proposito di un difetto di pronuncia degli italiani del sud e del nord ti dico (prima che me lo dica qualcuno di loro) che noi toscani invece abbiamo il piccolo problema di pronunciare la "C" come se fosse "SC"...


 
Il ashento toshcano (Fiorentino) è l'unico che io posho indentificare fashilmente. Gli altri ashenti sono imposhibile...


----------



## fox71

lsp said:
			
		

> Solo quel problemino?  Non dici niente della casa-pronunciata-hasa (lo trovo molto carino)? Ho imparato a Roma però ho anche io lo 'sc' per 'c.'


 
Allora mi stai già ancora più simpatico...  Però i fiorentini dicono "hasa", noi invece a Pisa diciamo "asa" senza la lettera "c"... Solo 90 km di distanza e la nostra parlata è molto diversa, ma capisco che per uno straniero sia quasi impossibile capire la differenza fra i nostri accenti, basti pensare che spesso anche gli italiani di altre regioni ci scambiano gli uni per gli altri facendoci arrabbiare parecchio perchè c'è molta rivalità fra le due città...


----------



## Necsus

fox71 said:
			
		

> "perché"???? Io credo che in un testo formale si debba scrivere sempre "perché" però in tutti gli altri casi (come qui) si scriva "perchè"... Comunque nessuno ci fa caso, quindi stai tranquillo!


 
Scusa, Fox, ma non ritengo sia giusto esortare all'errore chi vuole imparare la lingua italiana, anche se ritieni che "nessuno ci faccia caso".
Esiste solo un modo di scrivere "perché", ed è con l'accento acuto, vale a dire che la e tonica finale ha suono chiuso, se tu la scrivessi con l'accento grave commetteresti un errore e dovresti pronunciarla con suono aperto (come tè, caffè, ecc, alla milanese, insomma).
In italiano è obbligatorio indicare graficamente l'accento in pochi casi (a differenza di altre lingue come francese o spagnolo), _perché_ è uno di questi (polisillabi tronchi), quindi facciamo uno sforzo e scriviamolo giusto...


----------



## moodywop

fox71 said:
			
		

> Visto che ho scritto a proposito di un *difetto di pronuncia*


 
Ehi! Sto già pagando fior di quattrini per andare da un insegnante di dizione. Mica ora volete che vada anche da un logopedista? 

So che la mia è una posizione minoritaria nel forum ma in linguistica si differenzia fra:

1) Difetto di pronuncia dovuto a difficoltà articolatorie, per es. la cosiddetta "erre moscia"

2) Pronuncia errata, per es. "èdile"

3) Pronuncia regionale (che, oltre alla diversa pronuncia di alcuni suoni, comprende anche diversità nel ritmo e nell'intonazione, nonché nell'intensità dell'articolazione)

Naturalmente nulla vieta di considerare ogni pronuncia regionale errata e fondere le categorie 2) e 3).

Tuttavia, come ho già spiegato qui:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=788866&postcount=16

in Gran Bretagna c'è un atteggiamento completamente diverso. La pronuncia del nostro colto e affabile moderatore nell'English forum (Panjandrum) si discosta in vari punti dalla RP riportata nei dizionari, ma non per questo verrebbe mai definita "errata". Secondo gli studiosi solo il 3% dei cittadini britannici ha una pronuncia classificabile come RP(Received Pronunciation), in genere appresa nelle cosiddette "public schools".


----------



## TimeHP

> in Gran Bretagna c'è un atteggiamento completamente diverso. La pronuncia del nostro colto e affabile moderatore nell'English forum (Panjandrum) si discosta in vari punti dalla RP riportata nei dizionari, ma non per questo verrebbe mai definita "errata". Secondo gli studiosi solo il 3% dei cittadini britannici ha una pronuncia classificabile come RP(Received Pronunciation), in genere appresa nelle cosiddette "public schools".


 
In Italia devi distinguere tra l'intonazione dialettale e il dialetto vero e proprio. Neanche da noi l'intonazione dialettale è segnata a dito. Anzi, direi che nel nostro paese non è mai esistito un problema analogo a quello della RP inglese, che se non sbaglio in passato ha condizionato le assunzioni alla BBC... 
D'altronde con venti regioni diverse (ciascuna con un dialetto che cambia se ti sposti di cinque chilometri), come potremmo pensare di storcere il naso di fronte alle _e_ troppo aperte o alle _o _troppo chiuse?
La tolleranza inizia dalle piccole cose...
Ciao


----------



## moodywop

TimeHP said:
			
		

> Anzi, direi che nel nostro paese non è mai esistito un problema analogo a quello della RP inglese, che se non sbaglio in passato ha condizionato le assunzioni alla BBC...
> D'altronde con venti regioni diverse (ciascuna con un dialetto che cambia se ti sposti di cinque chilometri), come potremmo pensare di storcere il naso di fronte alle _e_ troppo aperte o alle _o _troppo chiuse?
> La tolleranza inizia dalle piccole cose...


 
Siamo perfettamente d'accordo .

Comunque la BBC ha abbandonato la RP come standard già da vari decenni:


_"La BBC non richiede che i suoi "broadcasters" abbiano un accento particolare. E' anzi possibile argomentare che, anche negli anni precedenti alla seconda guerra mondiale, il fatto che i conduttori dei notiziari avessero l'accento RP fosse dovuto al ristretto gruppo sociale di provenienza, piuttosto che a una precisa scelta da parte della BBC...Nei programmi della BBC è presente un'ampia varietà di accenti"_

http://www.bbc.co.uk/voices/yourvoice/rpandbbc3.shtml#A

Ricordo che già venticinque anni fa al telegiornale _BBC Nine o'clock News_ c'era un certo John Cole con un accento dell'Irlanda del Nord così forte che in un programma satirico aggiungevano i sottotitoli


----------



## lsp

Nel dire "Comunque nessuno ci fa caso, quindi stai tranquillo!" a me, ho capito da fox71 che non devo preoccuparmi finché non avrò imparato perfettamente, e non che la differenza non è importante.  Spero di avermi fatta capire.


----------



## Necsus

lsp said:
			
		

> Nel dirmi "Comunque nessuno ci fa caso, quindi stai tranquillo!" a me, ho capito che fox71 intendeva che non devo preoccuparmi finché non avrò imparato perfettamente, e non che la differenza non è importante.  Spero di essermi fatta capire.


 
Probabilmente ho frainteso io, comunque è vero che "sbagliando si impara", ma per farlo bisogna sapere che si è sbagliato..!


----------



## lsp

Necsus said:
			
		

> Probabilmente ho frainteso io, comunque è vero che "*sbagliando si impara*", ma per farlo bisogna sapere che si è sbagliato..!


Grazie per le correzioni (orrori, che errori  - speriamo bene che così sto imparando)!!


----------



## Necsus

Figurati. Scusami se ho corretto il tuo messaggio, ma mi sembrava un modo per aiutarti a migliorare il tuo italiano...


----------



## lsp

Necsus said:
			
		

> Figurati. Scusami se ho corretto il tuo messaggio, ma mi sembrava un modo per aiutarti a migliorare il tuo italiano...


D'accordissimo.  Ti ringrazio sul serio! È precisamente lo scopo...


----------



## Necsus

Ne sono lieto!


----------



## Ninette

ciao tutti  sto per trovare questo forum e mi sembra molto utile e affidabile dal punto di vista linguistico 
cerco un sito che presenta i diversi accenti d'Italia e ne da esempi (da ascoltare). non riesco mai a individuare la regione della quale uno è originario, a volte neanche se viene dal nord o dal sud, il che è un po' imbarazzante perché ho già passato qualche tempo sia nel sud che nel nord.
Dunque se uno di voi conosce un tal sito, me lo fa' sapere. Grazie. e scusate gli errori. sono austriaca.


----------



## Giannaclaudia

Ninette said:
			
		

> ciao tutti  ho appena trovato questo forum e mi sembra molto utile e affidabile dal punto di vista linguistico
> Cerco un sito che presenta i diversi accenti d'Italia e ne dia degli esempi (da ascoltare). Non riesco mai a individuare la regione dalla quale uno è originario, a volte neanche se viene dal nord o dal sud, il che è un po' imbarazzante perché ho già passato qualche tempo sia nel sud che nel nord.
> Dunque, se uno di voi conosce un tal sito, me lo può far sapere? Grazie. e scusate gli errori. Sono austriaca.


 
Il tuo italiano è molto buono, solo qualche piccola imperfezione. Per i dialetti: leggi il numero 4 di questo thread.
Per le pronunce regionali non saprei, ma altri consigli arriveranno.
Ciao.


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Ninette, e benvenuta!
Ho trovato qualcosa che potrebbe andare bene per te, qui.


----------



## nickditoro

Conoscete il libro di Marguerite Chapallaz, "'The Pronunciation of Italian: A practical introduction" (Bell and Hyman, London, 1979), 244 pagine? Lei tratta meticolosamente l'intonazione, la durata e l'accento, le doppie consonanti, e certamente le vocali. Da molti esempi per tutto il libro. Ne mi piacciono particolarmente sono quelli per l'intonazione. E' disponsibile come "libro usato" sul [Internet].

Nick


----------



## Necsus

nickditoro said:
			
		

> Conoscete il libro di Marguerite Chapallaz, "'The Pronunciation of Italian: A practical introduction" (Bell and Hyman, London, 1979), 244 pagine? (Lei) tratta meticolosamente l'intonazione, la durata e l'accento, le doppie consonanti, e certamente le vocali. *Dà* molti esempi in (per) tutto il libro. Ne Mi piacciono particolarmente sono quelli per l'intonazione. E' disponibile come "libro usato" sul [Internet].


Ciao, Nick. Piccole piccole...


----------



## nickditoro

Necsus said:
			
		

> Ciao, Nick. Piccole piccole...


Ma importante cio' nonostante. Grazie! Vedo che ho sbagliato anche aver fatto menzione di un negozio. Ma stastera, non merito nemmeno una piccola pena!


----------



## Ninette

Grazie delle correzioni e dei vostri consigli! Vedo che devo assolutamente rivedere la grammatica, in partiolare l'uso del congiuntivo perché questa domenica ho un colloquio per lavorare nella redazione dell'ANSA e si svolgera in italiano!


----------



## Necsus

nickditoro said:
			
		

> Ma comunque importanti. Grazie! Vedo che ho sbagliato anche a menzionare un negozio. Ma stasera non merito nemmeno una piccola pena (punizione)!


No, oggi siamo buoni... 



			
				Ninette said:
			
		

> Grazie delle correzioni e dei vostri consigli! Vedo che devo assolutamente rivedere la grammatica, in particolare l'uso del congiuntivo, perché questa domenica ho un colloquio per lavorare nella redazione dell'ANSA e si svolgerà in italiano!


Be', se lo parlerai come in questo messaggio non avrai problemi. In bocca al lupo!


----------



## diddue

Ninette said:
			
		

> nche se viene dal nord o dal sud, il che è un po' imbarazzante perché ho già passato qualche tempo sia nel sud che nel nord.
> Dunque se uno di voi conosce un tal sito, me lo fa' sapere. Grazie. e scusate gli errori. sono austriaca.



Consolati, sei bravissima...Io sono Italiana e non riesco a distinguere i dialetti italiani!
Riesco a distinguere solo nord-centro -sud, che è come dire nulla...  :-(


----------



## Frenko

TimeHP said:
			
		

> Neanche da noi l'intonazione dialettale è segnata a dito. Anzi, direi che nel nostro paese non è mai esistito un problema analogo a quello della RP inglese, che se non sbaglio in passato ha condizionato le assunzioni alla BBC...



Secondo me in Italia il "problema" esiste ancora. Credo sarà un problema per me se parlo come De Mita, o la Marini, o come un cantante neomelodico , fare il giornalista televisivo alla RAI, per dirne una

P.S.
Solo ai toscani mi sembra sia perdonata una forte inflessione dialettale... inflessione che infatti hanno (quasi) tutti, indipendentemente dal grado di istruzione


----------



## diddue

P.S.
Solo ai toscani mi sembra sia perdonata una forte inflessione dialettale... inflessione che infatti hanno (quasi) tutti, indipendentemente dal grado di istruzione[/quote]

Perché ad essere precisi precisi il nostro no è un dialetto e quindi non si dovrebbe parlare di inflessione dialettale.
Comunque ti assicuro che non è perdonata ( soprattutto quando è forte)  e che i Toscani come gli altri devono seguire corsi di dizione se vogliono fare certi mestieri come speaker e analoghi.


Cristina


----------



## Frenko

Mi fa piacere sapere di esser stato preciso 


			
				diddue said:
			
		

> Perché ad essere precisi precisi il nostro non è un dialetto e quindi non si dovrebbe parlare di inflessione dialettale.



Un piccolo typo nel tuo post Cristina


----------



## diddue

Frenko said:
			
		

> Mi fa piacere sapere di esser stato preciso
> 
> 
> Un piccolo typo nel tuo post Cristina



Vipera!


----------



## Frenko

diddue said:
			
		

> Vipera!



_Vabbè_ dai Crì: inflessione regionale. È la mia ultima offerta -maremma serpente- 

Anche se sul Devoto Oli... il termine vernacolo implica il confronto con la lingua scritta, con la conseguente contrapposizione di questa all’uso colloquiale I dialetti sono normali risultati dello svolgimento linguistico, che nelle rispettive regioni hanno o non hanno ancora raggiunto stabilità di uso letterario. Perciò la Divina Commedia è scritta in dialetto fiorentino, mentre le commedie di Stenterello sono in vernacolo fiorentino. (Sottolineatura viperina )

P.S.
Vabbè  regionalismo per "va bene"


----------

